# My puppyy



## merc (Sep 1, 2014)

My boyfriend proposed recently with not just a ring but with a puppy too!!!!

So this is our chihuahua Bentley  hes such a character already!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

congratulations on your engagement, pup is stunning.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Those ears... :001_wub:
Congratulations on your engagement and welcome to PF...


----------

